# Frame repair



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 27, 2020)

I recently got this  1951 hurry, it has a cracked frame where seat post connects to the BB. It is cracked around the whole thing What  is the best way to repair this? I have very competent welder. Do I have him weld inside the BB and braise the outside or should he just weld from the outside? Thanks in advance


----------



## FSH (Dec 27, 2020)

Hello, imo it would be great if you could add a doubler, but if you just want to weld an be done with it welding from the inside would be my first choice.  If you weld from the top you could add a heatsink and do a small fuse weld.  Also, most importantly, there is most likely braze on the joint.  If this is the case you will have to thoroughly clean this off before welding.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 28, 2020)

I'm sorry new to this part, do you mean to adding a piece of tubing at the joint of BB? I'm sure my guy will understand it. Thank you and I have been using your old age and the crown  of life quote. When people comment I do give you props.


FSH said:


> Hello, imo it would be great if you could add a doubler, but if you just want to weld an be done with it welding from the inside would be my first choice.  If you weld from the top you could add a heatsink and do a small fuse weld.  Also, most importantly, there is most likely braze on the joint.  If this is the case you will have to thoroughly clean this off before welding.


----------



## FSH (Dec 28, 2020)

Yes, adding a piece of tubing at the bb would be the strongest fix and, if done correctly, would require the last amount of weld


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 28, 2020)

if you have a competent welder you should be asking him.  if someone brought me a welding project then proceeded to instruct me how to do it i would have them do it themselves.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 28, 2020)

*braise:* to fry (food) lightly and then stew it slowly in a closed container.
"I braised the beef and vegetables the day before"


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 28, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> if you have a competent welder you should be asking him.  if someone brought me a welding project then proceeded to instruct me how to do it i would have them do it themselves.




My welder is competent, he has never repaired a bicycle frame. I prefer to know as much as I can about a process before I proceed. Thanks for the  advice.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 28, 2020)

Thank goodness the grammar police are on the scene.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 28, 2020)

I had a similar issue with a Schwinn balloon frame. After cleaning out the previous repair with a grinder,I drove a section of seat tube down until it intersected with the bottom bracket. That not only strengthened the damaged area, it also gave me something to weld to. I’m sure your welder will have his own ideas as well. Good luck.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 28, 2020)

Laser weld...


----------



## FSH (Dec 28, 2020)

If you go in not knowing what's possible, and/or you are afraid to have a discussion on what you would like to see in terms of repairs then, imo, you get what you get.


----------



## FSH (Dec 28, 2020)

bikecrazy said:


> I had a similar issue with a Schwinn balloon frame. After cleaning out the previous repair with a grinder,I drove a section of seat tube down until it intersected with the bottom bracket. That not only strengthened the damaged area, it also gave me something to weld to. I’m sure your welder will have his own ideas as well. Good luck.



Yup, nice, easy, and minimal weld with maximum strength.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 15, 2021)

Well I got my frame back and the Brazing went great. I can not wait to get this back together just in time for the nice weather. Thanks for the input and help. Even you 49autocycledeluxe, thank you for keeping me straight between Braze and Braise. 


49autocycledeluxe said:


> *braise:* to fry (food) lightly and then stew it slowly in a closed container.
> "I braised the beef and vegetables the day before"



Oh by the way there is no frying when you braise.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 15, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Oh by the way there is no frying when you braise.




you will have to take that up with the dictionary. I am only in charge of proper word usage, not definitions.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 15, 2021)

I will try to keep things straight, it is especially  important when we are trying to explain things on a key board and not in person.


----------

